# origin Name ändern



## jensi251 (14. März 2012)

*origin Name ändern*

Hallo,
ich kann den Namen nicht ändern da "Du kannst deinen Namen nur alle 7 Tage ändern." Ich habe ihn aber noch nie geändert und ich muss ihn spätestens bis Fr. geändert haben. kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## PHENOMII (14. März 2012)

*AW: origin Name ändern*

Guck mal hier vorbei:
Change Origin ID

LG


----------



## Sethnix (14. März 2012)

*AW: origin Name ändern*

Ich frage mich zwar, weshalb du ihn bis Freitag geändert haben MUSST, aber ich würde es einfach mal beim Support versuchen (Live-chat am besten, ist aber nur englisch)

EDIT: zu langsam -.-


----------



## jensi251 (14. März 2012)

*AW: origin Name ändern*

danke erstmal.

genau auf der Seite kommt doch das mit den 7 tagen...
Keine Ahnung. Ich habe es noch nie geändert und warum ist ja wohl egal.


----------



## jensi251 (15. März 2012)

*AW: origin Name ändern*

Kann noch mal jemand den Link für den Live support senden? Bei mir kommt immer nur die Tel Nummer von denen.


----------

